# I need a Sig P220 ST Adapter Rail - any ideas on how to find one?



## philipzelinger (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a stainles steel Sig P220 ST with their old rail. Sigarms made an adapter rail to convert it to a M1913 Picatinny standard rail BUT - Sigarms nor any of their suggested resellers have one in stock.

The Sigarms part # is 220-PRA and I need one to attach a Streamlight Tactical Laser Light TLR-2 to my pistol.

HELP!!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Google is our friend!

http://www.impactguns.com/store/S-220-PRA.html


----------

